# Man Steals Brains And Sells Them On eBay



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Man Steals Brains And Sells Them On ebay


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder if any of them were Abby Normal?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wonder why no one on ebay flagged that unless they thought they were props


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The buyer, who, according to the Indianapolis Star, had bought six jars of human brain tissue off eBay for $600, plus $70 shipping, presumably for completely reasonable purposes, had become suspicious that the brains were stolen when he noticed labels on several of the specimen jars.

What in heavens name are the reasonable purposes for buying human brains? 

And how much can I get for my daughter's since she doesn't seem to be currently using it at the present time?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Don't the people who bought the stolen brains have to forfeit them?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I often wished I had more brains. I just didn't realize I could have found some on EBay.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Reminds me of a quote from the G&S opera "Iolanthe" - "I have a great respect for brains. I often wish I had some myself.":jol:


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Too bad the brain thief didn't use one for himself. Why go to all the trouble of stealing them and then put them on a very public site like eBay. :l


----------

